# Sound effekte!?



## Muhsin (27. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich brauche ein Programm mit dem ich gute Sound effekte für meine INternetseite (Intro usw.) erstellen kann, kann mir einer helfen

mfg
Muhsin


----------



## BeaTBoxX (1. April 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials195502.html
   ;-]


----------

